# Light Bulb Sizes?



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

H15 DRL + High beam


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Confirmed in optics in very small print says the type of lamp .
LOW H7 











DRL/Hi H15


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok, now I am even more confused. Is this the light assembly for a GEN 2 2016 model? My lights look nothing like that. I have the LED light bar as my daytime running lights and a single projector style headlight. In my manual it says the headlights are "not replaceable"

Confirmation required 

Jason


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Is this the light assembly for a GEN 2 2016 model?


I hope so. This thread is in the Gen2 section.


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Indeed is a LT Gen2 , Argentina industry exported to several countries of South America . The LTZ if it comes with Led strip Diurnal and projector . Lighthouse my LT should be cheaper and put it to compensate leather and wheels 17 :enojado:


----------



## dp0074 (Jun 3, 2016)

Jason, check this out: 

Philips Bulb Look-up | 2016 CHEVROLET Cruze w/HID H/L


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok, lets put this to rest. I can say with all assurance I definitely do not have HID bulbs in there. First, they are simply not bright enough, second, the Chevy Cruze brochure says "projector halogen" 

Unless I can shrink my hands, it will be VERY difficult to unscrew that cap to check what bulb is in there. It is probably a standard halogen H11 or alike bulb. I will get the dealer to run my VIN and see what bulb it officially takes.


----------



## dgmaley (Nov 3, 2016)

I own a 2016 3/4 Cruze LT. it appears that some 2016 vehicles shipped with 2017 parts. Suspect this includes a new type of upscale headlamp assembly. It still includes the led daylight lights but the actual projector headlight is a single lens, single bulb system. Switching between high and low beam is done with a mechanical arm that blocks off part of the lens internally.
Download and check the 2017 Cruze owner's manual. That is what I see.


----------



## dhiggins21 (Dec 20, 2016)

*2016 gen 2 headlamp bulbs*

The bulbs that are in my 2016 gen 2 are H14 bulbs. One bulb handles both high and low beam.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Are these for the projector housings or standard base headlights?


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Bulbs for a Premier HB are 9005 for headlights and H8 for fogs, 
I replaced all with LED lights, I used OPT7 FluxBeam X for headlights and they are outstanding !
for fogs I used Sirius LED and they suck, not enough light, but using them for purely æsthetics.


----------



## dhiggins21 (Dec 20, 2016)

Correction: The bulbs in my 2016 Cruze LT RS are 9005 bulbs. I was told by the guy that sold the car to me that they were H14 but I guess he didn't know what he was talking about. I took the dust cover off today to check and it says 9005 right on the connector. And just to be clear I do have the gen 2 body style.


----------



## Shevy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi blumen, are you able to put the headlight dust cover back after replacing the LED bulbs?

Thank you


----------



## Shevy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi blumen, are you able to put the headlight dust cover back after replacing the LED bulbs?


Thank you


----------



## dhiggins21 (Dec 20, 2016)

Okay guys I figured mine out. First off, I have a 2016 Cruze LT RS 2nd gen. It uses a single headlight bulb that is in a projector style lens that acts as both the low and high beam. The picture below shows the single headlight bulb in the outer part of the housing, the other bulb is the turn signal. The stock bulb was a Sylvania 9005 which I believe is a low beam bulb (that’s probably why they don’t light up the road more than 20 feet in front of you). When the high beams are activated, the projector lens moves to allow more light onto the road without using a second bulb. It doesn’t get brighter, there’s just more light. I just got finished replacing them with the OPT-7 flux beam X LED 9005 bulbs and it made a huge difference in looks and performance. The hardest part was getting all of the extra wiring back in the housing and getting the dust cover to fit back on. I drilled about 4 holes in to allow air to get in so it will stay cool (it says to do this). I also cut about 1/4 of the dust cover out towards the top because the heat sink is too big to allow it to fit back on all the way. Light pattern is excellent and there is no flickering. I didn’t need to use any of the extra hardware they send such as the reverse polarity wiring kit. 

So again. The stock bulbs work as both high and low beam and they are Sylvania 9005’s. If you are replacing with LED’s, the 9005’s are what you need.


----------



## dhiggins21 (Dec 20, 2016)

Shevy,

I used the same Opt7 FluxBeam X LED's as Blumen and I was not able to get the covers back on. I had to cut a good bit of it out toward the top because the fan on the LED is a bit too bulky. This in no way would keep me from buying their products again though. It was a minor inconvenience but the final results are well worth it. Every time I drive at night, I'm amazed at how much light they put out. The cutoff is very good too. I haven't had anyone flash their lights at me thinking I had my high's on. When I had the stock halogens in, people would flash theirs at me all the time because there was no cutoff.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

HI,
I've tried to figure out what the bulb size and all the website says it's 9012?! I'm confused now. Curently i use 9005, but XtremeVision vustomer support told me that for high and low beams i do need 9012, that's also what amazons suggestions says about bulb types for chevy cruze 2017 premier with projector style housing.
Can someone help me understand what' happening. What is the difference between these 2 types? what should i use?!
Thanks.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

AdamzCruze said:


> HI,
> I've tried to figure out what the bulb size and all the website says it's 9012?! I'm confused now. Curently i use 9005, but XtremeVision vustomer support told me that for high and low beams i do need 9012, that's also what amazons suggestions says about bulb types for chevy cruze 2017 premier with projector style housing.
> Can someone help me understand what' happening. What is the difference between these 2 types? what should i use?!
> Thanks.


You use 9005. That's the bulb type you need. A 9012 won't fit. 9005 has a 20mm base and 9012 has a 22mm base. It won't fit in the hole, the tabs don't line up, and the connectors are different.

9005 is on left, 9012 on right.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have a good light pattern on your cruze? My is just so weird..compared to my friends kia Niro, well, my looks like ****..


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

By the way, amazon says 9012 is for dual beam(low and high) just like cruzes projectors and 9005 is only for low beam ... any comments on that?


----------



## Snydercam18 (Apr 25, 2021)

dgmaley said:


> I own a 2016 3/4 Cruze LT. it appears that some 2016 vehicles shipped with 2017 parts. Suspect this includes a new type of upscale headlamp assembly. It still includes the led daylight lights but the actual projector headlight is a single lens, single bulb system. Switching between high and low beam is done with a mechanical arm that blocks off part of the lens internally.
> Download and check the 2017 Cruze owner's manual. That is what I see.


Yesss! I have a 2017 chevy Cruze LT my stock bulbs I took out were 9005. When I went to buy LED bulbs it said that 9005 was only a high beam, so I bought the h12 I believe? Which said it was a hi/low bulb. I had to return them because they didn’t fit. So I bought the 9005 since that’s what the stock were and they work as a high and low beam with the lens like you said. I don’t understand why everywhere I look it says those won’t fit or work for both and I need a different bulb. When they do work? Maybe I’m dumb but it’s confusing the hell out of me but I’m going to keep buying the 9005 since it’s works for both.


----------

